# Gnome 2.2.2 & &#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#108

## spijon

В гноме и GTK-приложениях всместо русских букв квадраты с цифрами и буквами, такое впечатление что гном хочет использовать UTF-8 вместо KOI8-r. Как вылечить сие?

----------

## @lexb

 *spijon wrote:*   

> В гноме и GTK-приложениях всместо русских букв квадраты с цифрами и буквами, такое впечатление что гном хочет использовать UTF-8 вместо KOI8-r. Как вылечить сие?

 

обычно помогает emerge fontconfig

----------

## spijon

 *@lexb wrote:*   

> обычно помогает emerge fontconfig

 

Не помог   :Crying or Very sad:  Вот, например, в сообщении текст правильный, а тема в нипонятно какой кодировке  :Shocked: 

----------

## @lexb

 *spijon wrote:*   

>  *@lexb wrote:*   обычно помогает emerge fontconfig 
> 
> Не помог   Вот, например, в сообщении текст правильный, а тема в нипонятно какой кодировке 

 я думаю что эта тема у всех в неправильной колировке....

----------

## spijon

 *@lexb wrote:*   

> я думаю что эта тема у всех в неправильной колировке....

 

Само собой, я же её со своего ненастроеного firebird'a создал  :Embarassed:  Вот надо бы это как-то изменить, но ... на этом мысль заканчивается  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## @lexb

 *spijon wrote:*   

>  *@lexb wrote:*   я думаю что эта тема у всех в неправильной колировке.... 
> 
> Само собой, я же её со своего ненастроеного firebird'a создал  Вот надо бы это как-то изменить, но ... на этом мысль заканчивается 

 

правишь свое сообщение и все...

----------

## padonak

попробуй в /etc/fonts/local.conf добавить следующее:

```

<fontconfig>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF</dir>

</fontconfig>
```

----------

